# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  требуется Волонтеры на строительство гурукулы

## Ананга Мохан Гаура

Приглашаем преданых на строительство гурукулы, детской школы для мальчиков в краснодарский край. Земля располагается на сопках/холмах в пгт Ильское Северского района,  Краснодарского края. Земли 4,4 ГА. У нас прекрасная община, настоящая дружная семья. Лето 7 месяцев, зимы не бывает. Всегда свежий прасад, прекрасное общение. Программы. Божества Шри Шри Радха Мадхава. Строим по технологии саманных домиков. Если есть желание можно остаться на земле и жить. Можно взять корову и бычков бесплатно,  если не будете  готовы продолжать ухаживать то вернете коров обратно. Прекрасные возможности как развиваться духовно,  так и полностью обеспечить свое безбедное существование. Преданные выращивают клубнику,  малину,  крыжовник, виноград, за сезон можно заоаботать от 200000 до 400000 тысяч рублей. Ухаживают за коровами, можно так же продавать молоко, в центрах ведоросов.  Это было мечтой Шрилы Прабхупады,  чтобы преданные пепестали зависить от хозяев и современного городскрго искуственного быта и создали сельскохозяйственные общины и возделывали земли и ухаживали за коровами. Приезжайте с радостью вас примем в нашу большую семью. Краснодар в 39 км, часто проходят праздники и фестивали. Черное море 100 км, также общины Анапы и Новороссийска 100 км. И все вайшнавские фестивали и фестивали ведического формата тоже рядом всю весну и осень.

----------


## Saptarishi

*А может есть у вас сайт или какие то фото вашей общины? Интересно посмотреть!!!*

----------


## Ананга Мохан Гаура

Да а куда вам скинуть фото?

----------


## Saptarishi

*das-108@mail.ru*

----------


## Kala Hari das

> Да а куда вам скинуть фото?


 и мне можно фотки khd73@mail.ru Харе Кришна!

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Это община Аударьяма Дхамы даса (Торсунова О.Г.)?

Что мешает выложить фотки здесь для всех?

----------


## Правислав

Хороший проект. Готов поучаствовать. С кем можно обсудить детали?

----------


## маришка

Мне тоже отправьте фотки, плиз.
ambarish35@mail.ru

----------


## Геннадий

И мне и мне пожалуйста. 
shteling@gmail.com
Харе Кришна

----------


## Артур

и мне пожалуйста medved-artur87@mail.ru

----------


## Evgenui

Харе Кришна.На kyntu@mail.ru тоже пожалуста отправьте фотографии.Очень интересно.

----------


## Lilu

И мне пожалуйста ekolaife1@mail.ru

----------


## шачинандана дас 06

как с вами связатся. если можно телефон по краю.на мой адрес 16soso93@gmail.com  или позвоните 89186187415

----------


## AlexeyK

> Да а куда вам скинуть фото?


И мне скиньте фото пожалуйста: alecsy.k@gmail.com

Так же хотелось бы узнать подробней о проекте, как можно приехать посмотреть, поучаствовать, переехать и т.п.

----------


## Sarasvati Gopi dd

а сколько вас там взрослых и сколько детей? На детей какого возраста расчитана гурукула? Где вы будете брать учителей?

----------


## Красовский

Можно поподробнее
где остановиться и т.п.

----------


## Александр Замков

Пришлите пожалуйста подробную информацию о поселении и о гурукуле на 2557542@list.ru

----------

